# Regular Season Game 37 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (23-13) @ Denver Nuggets (17-16)*​*Friday, January 12, 9:30 p.m.*​*Pepsi Center*​

 *@*​

*ROCKETS*


 



*NUGGETS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Rafer Alston was sitting in front of his locker Wednesday night when he found himself watching the game between the Denver Nuggets and San Antonio Spurs on the big-screen television inside the room.
> 
> He's about to get an even better view of the Nuggets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets hold down AI, and hopefully we can get this. Our front court is going to have to take advantage of Denver's young guys. let's go Rockets!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Former Nuggets on Rockets: 

















And they are going to help us to WIN to night!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Go Rockets


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This should be a game we win.

Trying to work out how much to put on the rockets.............


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

44-41 Houston at half time


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

gah i hate it when TMac goes for 0-2, 1-3, 1-2 at the FT line. he is a better shooter than that comeon.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we keep Denver below 90 this game we will win.
They score over 110 they probably win.

Our D is just happenning. I will say again we should win.
Our D cant be shown in stats except for Points against.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

DID you guys hear Walton? saying the SUNS are a BETTER D team then US is he serious? I lost some respect for him, i thought he was one of the better broadcasters. Man :thinking: :whofarted


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

20 rebounds by Camby damn...........


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't someone say that Carmelo was going to appear in this game? Thank goodness he didn't!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nuggets in prime position now. It think I lost my 5000 points...........


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

SHANE BATTIER i can't believe i was so mad about the trade for him... WOW :yay: :clap2: :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah the Rockets win and so do I


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

rox win but i am so disappointed in TMac. he was 2-9 from the FT line. thats freakin shaq-like. not acceptable at all.

luckily shane saved our asses again.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC had a decent line 12 11 8

But his shooting..............


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

meh.. im not worried. his still getting the ball to battier n juwon


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We'll we took that one away from Den. tonight...thank god! Batt. gets the game ball tonight. Let give it to Sac. & we will be in great shape....nice nail bitting win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We are in good shape now I hope we can keep this sort of record up without Yao. 

Would love to overtake the Spurs(we must overtake either Spurs or Mavs to make the 4)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Our veteran frontcourt of Deke/Juwan/Batman stepping up big time. Deke with 4 blks again, wow.

I'd have expected some PT from Snyder, maybe we're bringing him back slowly.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Unacceptable stuff from TMAC. What the **** is going on? Back problems again?

We win, but barely. Not pleased at all.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

guys its a good win.

over a contender in the West who are missing their top scorer and with their 3rd top scorer back for only his 2nd game and going 4-17. and we were away in the Mile High city.

it was a good time to play Denver and get a win. 

you guys rather be playing them now rather than in March right?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok win, T-mac just had a little off game, seems like everytime I hear someone in Denver getting an off game


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Good win, Thank god for Shane. Another monster night for Deke with 4 blocks. Allen cant when the game for them. What the hell is up with Walton, that man doesnt know what he talking about. Suns D over the Rockets, haha the other annoucers where like, how can you say that


----------

